# EJB und Sessionmanagement



## Deadalus (5. Jul 2011)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand zufällig, ob es möglich ist mit SessionBeans ein eigenes Session Management zu haben? 

Ich bekomme mehrere JMS Nachrichten von einer externen Quelle, nun möchte ich gerne das eine erste Nachricht sich authentifiziert und weitere Nachrichten direkt dann dieser Authentifizierung zugeordnet werden können. 

Die einzigste Alternative die mir einfällt, ist das jede Nachricht immer Authentifizierungsinformationen enthält, finde das aber etwas unschön


----------



## FArt (5. Jul 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht wofür man so etwas brauchen könnte.

Wie kannst du die Nachrichten gruppieren, also woran kannst du die erste und die Folgenachrichten erkennen?


----------



## Deadalus (5. Jul 2011)

Glaub mir du willst nicht wissen warum mann sowas braucht, lass uns einfach annehmen es ist so. 

Die Reihenfolge ist nur in soweit wichtig, als dass ich weitere Nachrichten der Nachricht mit dem Login zuordnen kann. Folglich bräucht ich ne Session Id, die ich falls der Login erfolgreich ist zurückschicke. Von dem Sender kann ich dann erwarten, dass er diese ID immer wieder mitschickt.


----------



## FArt (7. Jul 2011)

Von so einer Umsetzung, gerade im Bereich Security, rate ich dringend ab. Glaube mir, für so eine Pfusch möchtest du nicht verantwortlich sein. Dazu gebe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Tipps.

Messaging kann man mit JAAS absichern. Stecke deine Energie lieber in eine sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## MrWhite (8. Jul 2011)

> Glaub mir du willst nicht wissen warum mann sowas braucht, lass uns einfach annehmen es ist so.



Das sagen in der Regel Leute, denen im Augenblick keine bessere Lösung einfällt. Schlaf nochmal eine Nacht drüber oder überleg nach dem Wochenende, ob du das wirklich brauchst.


----------



## Activer (10. Jul 2011)

Versuche es mal mit Active MQ:

Apache ActiveMQ  -- Message Groups


----------

